# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  इंट्रोडकशन टू लोजिक गेट ||  "Introduction to Logic Gates" by G. Krishna ( All Episodes )

## Krishna

मित्रों ... 


हममें से बहुत से फोरम के सदस्य ग्यारहवी (c.s.) ,बारहवी (c.s.), बी. सी. ए. , बी.टेक , एम. सी. ए., एम. टेक, ओ लेवल आदि कक्षाओं से सम्बन्ध रखते हैं |


हम सभी को पता होता है की नेट पर सब मिलता है पढाई से सम्बंधित भी सब कुछ ... पर एक स्थान पर आवश्यकतानुरूप सभी कुछ मिलना असंभव सा है |


अत: इस बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए मैंने इस प्रकार के सूत्र बनाने का निर्णय किया है | इनमें मैं अनेकों प्रकार के शिक्षण से सम्बंधित टोपिक्स पर डिस्कसन करूंगा | 


तो आज का विषय है "इंट्रोडकशन टू लोजिक गेट"


ये टोपिक लगभग सभी तकनीकी विद्यार्थियों को पढना पढता है | 




विचार करने पर मुझको लगा की यदि साधारणत: पोस्ट में समझाने के स्थान पर मैं वीडियो के रूप में विषय को समझाऊ तो ये उस से उत्तम रहेगा | 


अत: इंट्रोडकशन टू लोजिक गेट की वीडियो निम्न पोस्ट में सलग्न हैं |

----------


## Krishna

..........................................

----------


## anita

सूत्र अच्छा है पर किसी भी ऐसे व्यक्ति के लिए थोडा सा मुश्किल है समझना जिसे पहले से इसके बारे में न पता हो 

And Gate में दोनों ही input true होने चाहिए तब ही आउटपुट भी true

OR gate में कोई एक भी इनपुट True होने पे भी output True हो जायेगा 

थोडा सा और आसान भाषा का प्रयोग करे 

सूत्र का विचार बहुत अच्छा है 

जारी रखे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हाँ भई जारी रखें !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्र, एक कोशिश करें कि एक पोस्ट ऐसी भी हो जो एक सामान्य व्यक्ति को आपके इस सूत्र से जोड़ने में सक्षम हो, जिसमें कम्प्यूटर की बेसिक और आरम्भिक जानकारी हो, तो अधिक बेहतर हो,

----------


## Krishna

प्रतिक्रिया के लिए धन्यवाद | अतिशीघ्र समय मिलने पर कार्य किया जायेगा |

----------

